# Pine valley question in "question season"



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so I know this is "question" season.. and everyone and their dog is trying to get a leg up on hunting areas etc.. (which is awesome) So I want to be a part of this madness.. 
I had 8 points and was unsucessfull for bookcliffs archery. (which I was not too happy to see topics with guys that drew with 2 points, etc). 
Ok enough with ranting I have been lucky to shoot a turkey with my bow this year, and drew pine valley General archery deer as a backup. 
So I put in for that area because I have a brother that lives in cedar city, and I am up here in Ogden. He claims he has a bunch of deer around the city to come down and hunt. But I want a more wilderness experience, but I have no idea where to start looking. And I understand that hunters are more secretive and don't give out info that hunt in southern Utah, but I am just looking for some simple advice, and if someone wants to open up and give me specifics great..
Second favorite time of the year..


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Pine valley question in*

I would get a dixie national forest map of the pine valley district. That map shows all the roads and hiking trails in that area. I have seen a lot of deer near enterprise as well as around pinto and the pine valley town


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Pine valley question in*

If you want wilderness, head up on top of Pine Valley Mnt. there are several trailheads and each of them will take you where very few other hunters are willing to go. Good luck and I hope your in really good shape for the hike in.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Pine valley question in*



ridgetop said:


> Good luck and I hope your in really good shape for the hike in.


+1. If you decide to go up on top try first water, not a ton of deer up there but there are some really nice ones.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Pine valley question in*

I would take your brother up on getting a deer close to town and then backpack over Pine Valley Wilderness area after you tag out. This will help you decide if you want to go back for a wilderness hunt. Its always hard getting a deer in an unfamiliar area. You have been given good advise with Pinto, Enterprise, Pine Valley town, and Pine Valley top. Those are the main areas that get hunted. Get your deer and then go scouting for future wilderness opportunities!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

This is the deer my brother Was able to line up for my father last year right out of town.. so I might just do that.. I just want a big challenge..


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Pine valley question in*

Some pictures from Pine Valley!


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Pine valley question in*

More pictures!


----------

